# How much does a new beetle weigh???



## MooreVeeDub (Sep 19, 2002)

I am going to trade in My 2.0HO , on a Turbo S or 1.8 GTI.
Which on weighs more and how much


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: How much does a new beetle weigh??? (MooreVeeDub)*

1.8T GTI - 2932
1.8T NB - 2958
1.8T NB S - 3005


----------



## K04GTi (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: How much does a new beetle weigh??? (paultakeda)*

According to my VW birth certificate, my turbo s is 2,833 lbs and 10 oz. Also is 161 1/4 inches long.


----------



## jahfakin (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: How much does a new beetle weigh??? (MooreVeeDub)*

http://www.vw.com/newbeetle/engspecs.htm
http://www.vw.com/golf/engspecs.htm
http://www.vw.com/jetta/engspecs.htm
compare and see


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: How much does a new beetle weigh??? (jahfakin)*

I need to remember to ask for my birth certificate tonight when I got pick up my replacement arm rest button ($15!?!).


----------



## Carphuntin_god (Jun 5, 2000)

*Re: How much does a new beetle weigh??? (paultakeda)*

My 1.8t fully gassed up is 2940


----------



## DrPassat (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: How much does a new beetle weigh??? (K04GTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]According to my VW birth certificate, my turbo s is 2,833 lbs and 10 oz. Also is 161 1/4 inches long.[HR][/HR]​I think your "baby" was switched at birth with a Japanese import. All car magazines and other sources have listed it as >3,000 lbs.


----------



## K04GTi (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: How much does a new beetle weigh??? (DrPassat)*

Nope, the sticker on the door pillar confirms this, rounded up to 2834.


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: How much does a new beetle weigh??? (K04GTi)*

That's very odd. The Turbo S is a very specific model, and it's definitely heavier than the other models (barring the Cabrio) particularly because of it's transmission.
edit: Possibly that is not curb weight, but the weight of the car without any fluids?
6 pounds per gallons of gas means 87 pounds, 4.8 quarts of oil, at about 2lb. a quart is almost 10 pounds, which added to your 2834 is 2932. A spare tire and the toolkit, plus the other fluids will put you right at the Turbo S curb weight.








I'm not kidding, your car is exactly 3005 lb. fully gassed with all its gear, excluding driver.
Of course, the only way to really settle it is to gas up and drive it over to a weighing station.


[Modified by paultakeda, 4:57 PM 1-23-2003]


----------



## 02BeetleSport (May 21, 2002)

*Re: How much does a new beetle weigh??? (paultakeda)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I need to remember to ask for my *birth certificate* tonight when I got pick up my replacement arm rest button ($15!?!). [HR][/HR]​??????????????????


----------



## K04GTi (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: How much does a new beetle weigh??? (02BeetleSport)*

Here's a pic of the my NB birth certificate. maybe the weight stated is without some vital equipment, like the engine! I thought it was a bit light, especially how I hear the NB is heavier than the Golf.
pic here: http://www.havecamerawilltravel.com/vwbc.jpg
to get one of these, just call up the VW 800 # and ask them for one.


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: How much does a new beetle weigh??? (K04GTi)*

All Beetles can have a birth certificate printed up by the dealership, 02BeetleSport. I never got mine, but I suppose since they ARE free.
As for 2833 lb... interesting. I say find a weigh station, there's always the possibility the certificate is in error.


[Modified by paultakeda, 11:23 PM 1-23-2003]


----------



## steve1173 (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: How much does a new beetle weigh??? (K04GTi)*

I have a 2002 Turbo S that weighs 3002 born 5/16/02 & delivered to the port of Brunswick.


----------

